# How much does IVF treatment cost?



## jeepschicken

Hi
Can someone tell me how much a round of IVF treatment costs (roughly) and also does anyone know where in the UK you can get 3 cycles free instead of one?


----------



## muncho

it can cost from £3-7+ thousand. Mine is about 7. London ones are generally a bit more expensive.

I live in Herts and i get 3 free. You can call your PCT and find out how many you get but in Scotland it may be different


----------



## jojoD

Hi there, 

Our IVF journey has cost us just under six grand. But as Muncho says prices can vary greatly and it also depends how far along the process you are i.e. if you had lots of initial tests done hopefully you can use these results elsewhere rather than having to repeat them. 

I was also able to get most of my early blood tests done on the NHS, just with my GP. In Northern Ireland since April 2005, women between the ages of 23 and 39 have been able to get one free IVF cycle on the NHS. 

In addition, there are further eligibility criteria in Northern Ireland; for example, priority is currently given to couples without children (whether in their current, or in previous relationships).

I would speak to your GP. I'm a great believer in if you don't ask you don't get. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> it can cost from £3-7+ thousand. Mine is about 7. London ones are generally a bit more expensive.
> 
> I live in Herts and i get 3 free. You can call your PCT and find out how many you get but in Scotland it may be different

PS. Muncho, what is PCT? x


----------



## caline

I am in Buckinghamshire and we only get one measly round on the NHS. Most places you get 3 I think.

PCT is Primary care Trust.


----------



## muncho

JO Jo in NI your healthcare is slighty different to us and with scotland..


----------



## jeepschicken

Thank you. Much appreciated. 
It's not me, it's my sister. She has had 4 rounds of IUI and has just started her first IVF. She is in Warwickshire.
She was sure she was told initially she would be allowed 3 attempts but last week they said only one.
She is very stressed out as she sees this as her last chance, but I was wondering if we all rallied round we could help her out financially next time.
Fingers crossed she won't need it.


----------



## muncho

jeepschicken said:


> Thank you. Much appreciated.
> It's not me, it's my sister. She has had 4 rounds of IUI and has just started her first IVF. She is in Warwickshire.
> She was sure she was told initially she would be allowed 3 attempts but last week they said only one.
> She is very stressed out as she sees this as her last chance, but I was wondering if we all rallied round we could help her out financially next time.
> Fingers crossed she won't need it.

https://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/thread.php?threadid=10007



This link will help locate the PCT. Thats really sweet that you are goign to chip in. Good luck xx


----------



## jojoD

muncho said:


> JO Jo in NI your healthcare is slighty different to us and with scotland..

Mine is pants, only one free go! LOL!!! Joking aside, we only have one hospital that can offer ivf/icsi on the health service (as far as I know) and they see an awful lot of people. They wouldn't have the ability to offer every person three cycles so I suppose that's the reason behind it. 

The NHS wait in NI is letter of offer at around 12 months. The same hospital also offers self-funded but until recently that waiting list was even longer. Hence why the dh and I opted for a private clinic in Belfast.

Just another one of the joys of IVF! Not!!! Really hoping that she'll only need the one cycle :thumbup:


----------



## tickledpink

caline said:


> I am in Buckinghamshire and we only get one measly round on the NHS. Most places you get 3 I think.
> 
> PCT is Primary care Trust.

I'm in Bucks too, Caline. Its sucks!!!! :growlmad:

My brother and his wife live in Beds and I think she said they had two or three attempts with no joy. They're about to start their 5th attempt privately. Costing them a fortune but it will be worth it, if it works


----------



## Martine31

https://www.heraldscotland.com/holyrood-has-failed-on-ivf-targets-1.909910


If you scroll down the waiting lists and number of free attempts is listed for scotland. XXX


----------



## KMT

Hi everyone, i am new to all this and am looking for some advise.

JoJoD I am also in belfast and we are currently waiting on our Ltter of offer for treatment which we were told we should get in september, do you happen to know how long after this letter treatment should start? 

I am fed up waiting, and don't seem to get any answers from RFC :growlmad:


----------



## Starbright

Hi Jeepschicken

I'm in Warwickshire too and I think we only get one cycle funded on the NHS. But, I've only just started out so I'm not certain that this is correct.

SB xxx


----------



## beauty

Trafford PCT we get one, loads of confusion people were being told 3 goes, but its defo one :(

Do you think they would ever give you another attempt say another 3 years down the line if 1 failed??

I ask only people say your young, so surley they would have to give you another go? But my understand is it doesnt matter how old you are as long as you fit the critea you get one go and one go only!! 
x


----------

